# Shubunkin



## tomz (9. Nov. 2007)

Hallo liebe Forummitglieder ich möchte euch mal fragen ob das wirklich stimmt das Shubunkin gleich wie Koi nach der größe und den verschiedenen Farben nach Preis bestimmt werden.

Hab ich irgendwo gelesen würd mich interessieren.

mfg
tomz


----------



## Frank (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW:  Shubunkin*

Hallo Tom,

also das der Preis mit wachsender Größe ansteigt ist klar.
Aber das die Preise je nach Farbe variieren ... hmmm  hab ich persönlich noch nichts von gehört.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW:  Shubunkin*

Hi Tom,

wie es Frank schon schrieb, klar, je grösser, je Euro  . Dies können wir nur aus den Erfahrungen diesen Jahres bei den Händlern bestätigen. Die Preise gingen von ca. 2,-€ für "Minifischchen" bis zu knapp 20,-€ für 15-20cm grosse Shubunkins.

Unterschiedliche Preise für die verschiedenen Farben gar es dabei nicht. In den Becken schwammen immer viele verschiedene Farben und Zeichnungen, aber der Preis war für alle gleich. Was jedoch aber nicht ausschliesst, dass es auch von Shubukins seltene und teure Züchtungen geben mag   .... nur gesehen haben wir solche noch nicht  .


----------



## tomz (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Shubunkin*

Aber stimmt es nicht das z.B. 3 farbige Koi mehr kosten als 2 farbige oder 1 farbige.

mfg
tomz


----------



## midnite (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW:  Shubunkin*



			
				tomz schrieb:
			
		

> Aber stimmt es nicht das z.B. 3 farbige Koi mehr kosten als 2 farbige oder 1 farbige.
> 
> mfg
> tomz



       

Ich bezahle auch mehr wenn ich 3 Äpfel kaufe als wenn ich 2 oder 1 kaufe


----------



## Chrisinger (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW:  Shubunkin*



			
				tomz schrieb:
			
		

> Aber stimmt es nicht das z.B. 3 farbige Koi mehr kosten als 2 farbige oder 1 farbige.
> 
> mfg
> tomz





Moin Tom,


ein Koi ist nun mal kein Shubunki!Richtig?

Schau mal[DLMURL="http://www.koi-paradies.de/Geschichte_der_Koi.11.0.html"] hier[/DLMURL], da fidest du viel über den Koi 

Schau auch mal hier


Übrigens Tom...wir haben auch eine SUCHE.................


LG Chris


----------



## Dr.J (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW:  Shubunkin*

Hallo Tom,



> Ich bezahle auch mehr wenn ich 3 Äpfel kaufe als wenn ich 2 oder 1 kaufe



Tomz meinte dreifarbige, zweifarbige und einfarbige Kois.   Ihn ging es um die Anzahl der Farben pro Koi, nicht um die Anzahl der Koi.


----------

